# Biocube 29!



## codydemmel4 (Dec 18, 2012)

Hello,

So i am new and I was looking up tanks and I keep coming across the biocube 29, I was wondering what is the difference between the Biocube 29 PC/LED tank and the Biocube 29 HQI. Because there is a huge difference in price as the PEC/LED is only $300 and the HQI is around $500.


Please let me know what the difference is between these two and if they are even worth buying and if so, what will I have to add to make it a fish and a small reef tank, 

Thank you very much guys!


----------



## bigehugedome (Aug 2, 2010)

I do know the standard only has Compact fluorescent bulbs with Blue LED moon lights and the HQI uses a metal hailde light.

I dont know the specifics since im new to Salt myself but basically the HQI will allow you to keep corals which require more light like SPS and clams. 

So what do you want to have? FOWLR or reef? For FOWLR you only need the Standard tank, but if you want to go reef it may be better to go with the HQI now so you are not worrying about mods and upgrades later depending on which corals you want to keep down the line. 

All that being said, im not a SW expert or biocube owner so hopefully someone else can chime in.

Welcome to TFK. Do your research and ask questions before you start!


----------



## codydemmel4 (Dec 18, 2012)

bigehugedome said:


> I do know the standard only has Compact fluorescent bulbs with Blue LED moon lights and the HQI uses a metal hailde light.
> 
> I dont know the specifics since im new to Salt myself but basically the HQI will allow you to keep corals which require more light like SPS and clams.
> 
> ...


 
thank you very much for your help, I appreciate every single advice I can get. But yeah I am definitely looking over this site for awhile before I end up getting a tank and everything. But I would like to set up a reef tank with just a couple fish such as some clown fish. I would definitely invest in the HQI if it is worth it because in the long run $500 isnt that much money at all but I just want to make sure it is worth it or if I should just buy the parts seperate for myself. but thank you again for the help! I need every little help I can get


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

HQI or LED are what you are aiming for. This will allow you to keep any Coral you want. HQI will put out some heat in there while the LED will barely touch the temp. I'd opt for the LED hood if I were getting one.


----------



## codydemmel4 (Dec 18, 2012)

thanks reefing, so if the LED hood. Would I need to buy a heater for the tank to control the temp at the temperature I need for the fish and coral? Also, do I need a skimmer with the setup the biocube already gives you? So just to make this clear, you are saying you would choose the Biocube 29 PC/LED (cheaper one) over the Biocube 29 HQI? Thank you for your input 

Also, is the only difference between these two tanks the hood? Or is the equipment in the HQI better? Thanks


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

I see your point, you'd have to get the LED light kit. HQI it is, as getting it as a whole setup. Skimmer would be need if you plan on keeping alot of Corals and fish. HQI is not better than an LED set up. LED won't cook the water. HQI will raise the tamp some. And they haven't perfected the Reef LED kit yet. Go with the HQI unit.


----------



## codydemmel4 (Dec 18, 2012)

haha okay thank you for clarifying that. So with this biocube 29 HQI, how often would I run the light on it for my reef and fish? Also, what suggestion do you have for what kind of skimmer I should get?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

We would be looking for a Nano Skimmer. Ill get you the links when I get home tonight.
Lights would be run 10-12 hours a day.


----------



## codydemmel4 (Dec 18, 2012)

so I was looking up the biocube 29 HQI, it says it comes with a skimmer. Would I need to replace this skimmer with another one or does it actually not have one?


----------



## bigehugedome (Aug 2, 2010)

I believe most people agree that the stock equipment included in the all in one tanks is not the best. I researched the different "cube" tanks before I decided to go with the Red Sea max and when there is mixed reviews on the stock skimmers for both the biocube and RSM. 

Basically you don't need to upgrade what it comes with but you may want to consider an upgrade down the line once you get close to full stock as there is better options out there. That's my plan.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## codydemmel4 (Dec 18, 2012)

thanks man, how big is your red sea max. I just want a medium sized tank that’s why I was looking into the biocube 29 because it is a good size to have some nice reef and some cool smaller fish. I was just wondering if I do have to upgrade my skimmer or not and what I should do with the lighting. Thanks though!


----------



## bigehugedome (Aug 2, 2010)

My RSM is the 130, or 34 gallons. It's similar to the biocube. I don't endorse one or the other but I liked the RSM better and found a deal on Craigslist. Like I said some reviews say the skimmer works from them and others say its a pos so I'm thinking its an upgrade down the line that you should factor in. 

Reefing has you on the lights. Just remember that depending on where you live and the temp in your house you may need a chiller because of the heat the light may create.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## codydemmel4 (Dec 18, 2012)

well considering I live right by philadelphia which is where im guessing you live as it says that on your profile. I don’t think I will need a chiller, but how do you like your RSM so far? I was just looking at them since you mentioned it and they do seem more classy and more well built. So I might actually go with that and hope I can find something on craigslist.

Also, What is the price difference between the biocube 29 HQI and the RSM 34 galloon, im going to guess the RSM is a decent amount more expensive but do you have any idea on what price I should be looking for for a 34 RSM?


----------



## bigehugedome (Aug 2, 2010)

Yes I'm outside Philly in feasterville. I'm not sure how hot the HQI will get, I'm sure biocube did their best to displace their heat away from the tank. 

My apartment shuts of control to the heat/AC in the spring/fall as soon as they are legally allowed to. Unfortunately since the weather is so messed up and it can get hot very early before the AC is on I may need a chiller. The tank is only a few months old so I dunno yet. It has a spot for a fan which is used to cool the water and I have the fan so ill try that first. I'm not sure if the biocube has a built in spot like that but I'm sure you could rig something. 

If going for the RSM 130 I highly suggest getting the 130 D. It has a few upgrades built into the tank that are very nice.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## codydemmel4 (Dec 18, 2012)

Yeah if I go with the RSM, I'm definitely goin with the 130d. But how much did you pay for yours if you don't mind asking and does it come with a stand or what?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bigehugedome (Aug 2, 2010)

http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/saltwater-aquariums/thinking-starting-sw-111787/
http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/saltwater-aquariums/red-sea-max-130-build-log-116495/

Take a look at my two threads there are a lot of ideas and such in there.
I got the tank, stand, some upgrades that come with the d, some rock, mushroom coral, 2 clowns, and some dry goods for $400. The 130d and the stand new are like closer to $800.
34 Gallon Red Sea MAX Aquarium
I suggest checking out some areas around NJ too. I took a ride close to six flags in NJ for my deal, I don't consider gas an additional cost as I need it anyway


----------



## codydemmel4 (Dec 18, 2012)

well considering you got it half off and it had nice coral and everything in it already. I would of took that drive too. Do you know of any Local fish stores around philly or around NJ that are good places to go?


----------



## bigehugedome (Aug 2, 2010)

I usually go to the Hidden Reef in Levittown. They post the new stock they get online each week so its easy to see what they get in. There is another store called the fish factory pretty much down the street that I like.

There is also Aquarium center near Deptford NJ. The SW section is small, but I like the FW and dry goods.

Last but not least, is That Fish Place by Lancaster. Cheapest dry goods around and they carry pretty much everything. They sell livestock online and im pretty sure you can order online then go there to pick up. Much cheaper on shipping that way and it also gives you an idea of what they have in sock at the store. Its also a full pet store, like a super walmart for petsmg:. reptiles section is sweet too. 

That Fish Place is worth seeing at least once IMO. However due to the drive if I'm buying livestock I always bring a foam cooler and blankets to insulate the bags and insure the best conditions for my trip back. I have bought FW from there and had no issues with drive time.


----------



## codydemmel4 (Dec 18, 2012)

okay thank you very much, this has helped a lot!


----------

